# Spoo 11 week old (Weight)



## TGBTG7701 (Jan 10, 2017)

I am a little concerned about my 11 week old Standard Poodle's weight. She was the smallest puppy out of the litter, had a brother that was massive. The vet said at her 9 week check up said she was small (7lb), but should get larger and be fine. She is 11 weeks today and weights (8 1/2lb) I am concerned when I read about the other female puppies and there weights at the same age. Should I increase the food more, she eats great and acts as if she can't get enough. 

Thanks, Keith


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well I have toys, not Spoo's, but I think that growing puppies should pretty much have as much as they want to eat unless they start to feel too chubby. And in my experience different puppies have different growth patterns - one will gradually gain a little bit every day while another may not gain anything for a month and then gain a huge amount practically overnight, but in the end it equals out.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

That is tiny for a spoo! What did the vet say about her weight in proportion to her size? Free feeding is not a bad idea. I would have done it had I not had other dogs in the home who would have eaten themselves to death. But if you can't free feed, she should be getting 4 meals/day.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

My Spoo Iris was 10 lbs at 9 weels when I got her. She was petite her whole life at 37 lbs. that was a perfect size for me.

I got Poppy at 13 weeks. She was 16 lbs and I was nervous that she would be huge. She is 1 year old and 40 lbs, again a good size for me.

Both girls were free feeders and when they ran out of food I gave them more. Both ate very high quality, fairly high protein food.

Poppy, at her highest growth stage was eating nearly 4 cups, sometimes more, per day and never was chubby and you could always feel her ribs. At 9 months I switched her to an all life stages, very high protein food and since she has stopped growing she eats 1 1/2 cups per day. While she is fluffy, under the fluff is a lean muscular dog, just petite....which I prefer.

You might want to free feed, if that would work for your girl, and you might want to evaluate the food, making sure you are feeding a good quality food for your growing pup.

Your girl, if she came from smallish Standard parents, just might wind up being very petite. That's not a bad thing as long as she is growing properly.

All that said, keep in mind, sometimes a growing pup might look strange from time to time. Sometimes the front legs are longer than the back ones, or vice versa. Sometimes the body is too long or too short in proportion to length of the legs. Sometimes for a short while she may look hunch (roach) backed or slightly sway backed. They just grow strangely. Then all of a sudden they blossom and are perfectly proportioned.

It's good to ask questions, but try not to worry as long as she is getting proper nutrition.

Enjoy that pup!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

My breeder says that puppies should have as much food as they're willing to eat. She said that I should always put enough in the bowl that there was always something left over when the puppy finished. I've almost never seen an overweight standard poodle. Underweight seems more likely.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I think she sounds like she is just fine. For comparison, here are weights for my girl Cammie. I got her when she was 8 weeks old, but didn't start weighing her until she was 10 weeks. She is now a beautiful petite girl -- smaller than most standards. I just love her size.

10 weeks: 7 lbs
11 weeks: 8 lbs
12 weeks: 10 lbs
3 months: 10 lbs, 13 in
4 months: 17 lbs, 16 in
5 months: 21 lbs, 18 in
6 months: 26 lbs, 19 in
8 months: 32 lbs, 20 in
9 months: 32 lbs, 21 in
12 months: 35 lbs, 21 in
18 months: 35 lbs, 21.5 in


----------



## TGBTG7701 (Jan 10, 2017)

Thank you for the reply, I am taking her to the vet Monday to have her looked at again to make sure everything is alright. I have increased the food and she is putting on more weight. She is 13" from floor to back, and hitting 9lbs. She had one very large brother, from the pictures I have seen he looks twice the size of her. She might be a smaller standard, but as long as she is healthy I will be happy.


----------

